# Problema con circuito contador de 4 bits



## canales (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola chicos.

Estoy probando el circuito de un contador de 4 bits con un 7493A. Lo probé en un trainer con 5V directamente tomados de la fuente del mismo, y me funciona a como debe ser. Pero cuando lo pruebo con un regulador de voltaje, con la fuente del trainer a 12V, el contador no funciona a como debe, los led de la salida se encienden en un orden no establecido. Lo probé con dos reguladores de voltaje, primero con un diodo zener 1N751A con una reistencia limitadora de 330 ohm; luego lo probé con el regulador LM7805, pero no funciona de la forma adecuada. Pero cuando desconecto los reguladores y lo pongo a los 5V de la fuente del trainer funciona bien.
Realmente no sé cual pueda ser el problema, medí los voltajes de entrada y todos estaban bien. 
Alguien tiene una sugerencia?


----------



## Apollo (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola canales:

No funciona bien debido a que un circuito integrado con tecnología TTL nunca debe conectarse a más de 5v. de milargo te sigue funcionando si los conectaste a 12V.

Si pusiste el 7805 debe funcionar normalmente, a menos que ya estén dañados, podrías probar con otro contador directo al regulador.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## Karla (Feb 7, 2007)

hola necesito ayuda con un contador de 4 bits....
ya diseñe uno con Flip FLop en circuitmaker pero hic que solo contara del 0 a 9 ya que noc como conectar el 2do display-..?? me pueden ayudar con eso???? es que tengo que hacer un contador con FF de 4 bits que cuente hasta el 15 pero a lo que llegue al 13 tiene que sonar una alarma por un minuto y luego continuar contando hasta 15 y reset. me podran ayudar con esto ultimo????


----------



## Apollo (Feb 7, 2007)

Hola Karla:

Es necesario hacerlo con FF?  te pregunto porque sería mas fácil hacerlo con contadores integrados.

En caso de que necesites FF, debes duplicar el circuito que pusiste, pero en la entrada de reloj del segundo circuito, conectas la salida de acarreo del primer circuito, para que el segundo cuente sólo cuando el primero pasa de 9 a 0.

Para la alarma necesitas decodificar al número 13 a la salida y disparar un par de 555 o un 555 y un oscilador.

Y al decodificar el número 15 resetear el contador completo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## Karla (Feb 7, 2007)

Hola Apolo!

 si tiene que ser con FF... mm y me podras explicar comoc conecta la salida de acarreo o cusl es?? no estoy segura de eso...!! 

 repasando lo q me dijists osea con este primer circuito de o a 9 tengo 4 FF (2 pastillas) pa q cuente de 0 a 15 tndria q poner 4 FF mas ?? osea tendria un total de a pastillas?? de ser asi sguiria siendo de 4 bits????

 muchas gracias!!


----------



## Apollo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola Karla 

Perdón, te entendí mal, me quedé con la idea de un contador de Código BCD a Dos dígitos.
Y lo que necesitas es de 4 bits a 2 dígitos.

Con los cuatro FF que tienes obtienes la cuenta en cuatro bits de 0 a 15 si lo dejas correr hasta que se reinicie la cuenta automáticamente.

El acarreo se utiliza cuando el contador es a 4 bits, pero en código BCD. Contando como lo pusiste, de 0 a 9, al llegar nuevamente a cero te genera un pulso de acarreo para el siguiente número, así cuentas un 1 en las decenas.

Pero esa conexión no te sirve para contar de 0 a 15, además de que necesitas poner otros 4 bits en código BCD para las decenas. Ya que es el método más común para hacer este tipo de contadores. Nunca he visto un contador de 4 bits en sistema binario a 2 displays.

Te dejo los dos circuitos, en sistema binario y en código BCD.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## Karla (Feb 11, 2007)

Gracias a polo tu información y diseños me fuero de mucha ayuda...  

 ahora necsito otra  ayuda y me mandaron a Diseñar un sistema que simule un control de acceso con clave de 4 bits reprogramable con acceso a ingreso y cambio de clave por seleccion por teclado, debe tener tarjeta el sistema

 me podrian ayudar... no tngo idea... solo se que tengo que usar los FF para guardar información-.... gracias...


----------



## ferfila20 (May 16, 2013)

hola que tal amigos, estoy realizando un proyecto en el cual necesito un contador de 0 a 4, 
estoy usando un 7493 y mi idea fue decodificar el numero 5 con una AND para poder reiniciarlo, el problema es que cuando llega al numero 5, se reinicia y empieza en el numero 2 y no se a que se debe. Espero y me puedan ayudar. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/contadorz.png/




saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 16, 2013)

Hola ferfila20

Ya se ha mencionado varias veces que el simulador LiveWire tiene varias fallas.
La que se te presenta a ti es una de ellas.

Prueba en la realidad y si funcionará tu circuito. O prueba con otro simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

